# Athens GA Breeder Seized blk/tan Pitiful Female No Name



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is all I have on these poor dogs. No ID# etc.. They have lived a horrible life. I will make each dog their own thread, but here is the story. I will post more info as I get it. Please crossport for these sad souls far and wide.
These dogs were seized from a "breeder" near Athens, GA, where they suffered under horrendous conditions. Filthy, muddy tubs of "water" were scattered around the enclosure. A trough had been dug in the dirt around one of the few shelters, and the puppies kept falling in what would become a moat in the rain. These dogs were seized on Friday, and there are an estimated 9 more on the property. The two males here, Fisher and Rogue, are under-socialized and not very confident. Their reaction is fear/avoidance, though, not fear/attack. When they were walked by other pens where dogs were barking, they would shy away. I expect Rogue would become a "velcro" dog fairly quickly, once he realizes he is safe and being cared for. We spent approximately and hour with Fisher, earning his trust, and he eventually allowed Ron to groom him, and he even seemed to enjoy it. I suspect that he would also become a velcro dog. The older female, who's name we do not know, is very sweet and more confident than the boys. She will approach you and allow you to put a lead on her and take her for a walk. These dogs have had a terrible life so far, and deserve a happy ending. 
Shelter is open daily except Wed. 10-4
706 613-3540


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone close to this shelter that could help with pull and transport? 
this is TERRIBLE, POOR GIRL


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She deserves a BIG BIG hug!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Xira..I have seen you here on the board..please forgive me, but I have to ask.. are you with a rescue that is wanting to help this poor girl?


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have contacted the shelter- they have 9 beautiful dogs and they are up for adoption as of Friday if the owner releases them. Hopefully the owner will surrender the dogs over.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Poor dogs. Scary. Our white boy comes from a BYB in Bethlehem, GA. We feel as if he were a rescue, but not in conditions that bad. Dogs weren't socialized, though.


----------

